# what size harness for puppy?



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1283936 im planning on getting this harness when i get a puppy. which size do you recommend? the x-small or smal? i want this to fit when he/she becomes an adult as well. Thanks!eace:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mozzerellas98 said:


> http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=1283936 im planning on getting this harness when i get a puppy. which size do you recommend? the x-small or smal? i want this to fit when he/she becomes an adult as well. Thanks!eace:


It's really unlikely that whatever you get for your puppy when you first bring them home will still fit when they are adults. They grow a lot!

As far as which size to get, that is hard to say too. Havanese puppies vary from less than 3 lbs to over 6 lbs at the time they go to their new homes. Ask your breeder what size they think will be best, since they know their own puppies.

Finally, the harness you show is more an adult type harness. Most people use soft mesh harnesses like the Puppia for their little puppies. These spread the force of the leash out over the puppy's whole chest, rather than on a couple of narrow straps.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

krandall, is this one better? http://www.petco.com/product/116061/Petco-Wag-a-tude-Skulls-Dog-Body-Harness.aspx


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

mozzerellas98 said:


> krandall, is this one better? http://www.petco.com/product/116061/Petco-Wag-a-tude-Skulls-Dog-Body-Harness.aspx


Hi,

I have this one is XS for Joey (he's about 5.5 lbs now) it's slightly big, but you can adjust the velcro part enought to have it fit well. I'ts sooooo much easier that the first type that you posted. I bought one like that first, and it was so difficult to get on a puppy (Joey is 5 months old). I'd be interested in what krandall thinks about it......


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's the right idea, but the sizing says the XS will fit a Bichon, so I have a hard time believing it would go small enough for a Havanese PUPPY.

Here is the Puppia harness on Amazon. The XS will fit puppies as small as 3 lbs.

Amazon.com: Puppia Soft Dog Harness, Red, Small: Pet Supplies


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LJS58 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this one is XS for Joey (he's about 5.5 lbs now) it's slightly big, but you can adjust the velcro part enought to have it fit well. I'ts sooooo much easier that the first type that you posted. I bought one like that first, and it was so difficult to get on a puppy (Joey is 5 months old). I'd be interested in what krandall thinks about it......


A harness that is too big is too easy for a puppy (or dog) to back out of, so be careful about that. The fact that an XS in that brand is still slightly large for your 5 month old says to me that it is unlikely to fit a just-home young puppy. I would also be very leery of velcro if this is what keeps the harness closed.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

krandall, will the small size for the link you posted fit a havanese puppy/adult?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mozzerellas98 said:


> krandall, will the small size for the link you posted fit a havanese puppy/adult?


No. As I said in my first post, I don't think ANY harness is adjustable enough to go from small puppy through adult size. But harnesses are cheap. Get another one when the pup outgrows his first one!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2012)

*Puppy harnesses*

Made to fit is the way to go. SASS make harnesses to fit your puppies measurements.

Check out http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/dog-harnesses/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Made to fit is the way to go. SASS make harnesses to fit your puppies measurements.
> 
> Check out http://www.sassdogequipment.co.uk/dog-harnesses/


They look like very nice harnesses, but I don't see the point of purchasing a made-to-fit harness for a small, fast-growing puppy. Additionally, harnesses with the attachment on the back encourage pulling. It's too bad that you don't make a harness with a front (chest) attachment.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I use Walkeez which is adjustable around the legs/body but not adjustable around the head.

http://www.walkeezharness.com/html/description.html


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm making puppy harnesses. This is a link to my Etsy shop and just write me a note with your puppy's measurements. I may even use one of your puppy's as my model and give you a good deal !
https://www.etsy.com/shop/BOWWOWSdoggiedesigns?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My picture didn't show up .


----------



## RonniB (Jan 21, 2016)

When we first bought Melo, we went through so many harnesses because he grew quickly. We did buy several different sizes for him to have on hand when we brought him home. I ended up taking several back as they just didn't fit, were too hard to get on or off, or just didn't seem to work well with the leash. I do have a few on hand for when we bring Thor home.


----------

